# Finishing Lacewood (aka leopard wood) Coffee Table Top



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I'm approaching the final stages of making a coffee table for my own living room. The legs will be painted (maple) and the top is leopard wood/lace wood. Of course, I want the top to show off the wood's natural beauty and figure.

I have lots of small scraps (from the top) on which I'll try different finishes and techniques, but I figured (no pun intended) that you LJers *might be able to help me narrow down the things I try*.

I imagine I'll want to use a first finish that will accentuate the wild grain of the wood. Not sure if that will be BLO, or Tung, or something else. Then - not too sure, though I will want it to be pretty durable - as a coffee table.

Well, team, whatya think?


----------



## barada83 (Feb 25, 2015)

I would try a natural Danish oil or similar BLO mix. I would only apply once though. I've had some adhesion issues with the long curing time of the BLO with projects that had multiple coats. This is especially true if using any sort of water based topcoat. The offgassing of the oils will mess with things so I would recommend a long dry period of about 2 weeks minimum - basically until there is no more smell then seal with a dewaxed shellac seal coat. Scuff it lightly then proceed to your top coat. If you go with oil based topcoats you might drop the shellac seal coat but I would recommend the long waiting period.

As it seems you are planning to do, try out your schedule on scrap.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I think I want to see it when you get it finished. It sounds scrumptious.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks team. I expect to take some time experimenting on the scraps. And yes - when I've used Danish oil in the past - I've made the mistake of (1) applying too heavy , coupled with (2) applying too frequently. Bad mistakes - but fortunately, they were only on jigs and other non-critical things. So I won't make those mistakes again.

I do expect to test BLO, danish oil and Tung and compare the results. Stay tuned, friends!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I'd throw in Shellac for a test piece as well.

Looking forward to your fine coffee table Mike!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I made a Lazy Susan with Lace wood on it.
First seal coat with Shellac and several finish coats of spray Lacquer.
Very durable and many people pointed at it and said, "oh ya, oh ya".
Experimentation can be fun.

Good luck…..............


----------

